# Ebike chain breakage



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

So I've heard chain breakage is common on ebikes due to the extra torque.

I'm curious what is everyone's preference when they shoot up a steep slope. Drop to lower gear or add more power? What's easier on the chain? To me, it feels it's less likely to snap a chain to just up the power when you are in wrong gear on a sudden steep climb. But that's due to me being terrible at shifting smoothly.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

This right here ---> "terrible at shifting smoothly"
Don't shift under load. Even though modern drive trains are better at it then the days of old, it's still not good on the chain to derail it from one cog to another when you have power being applied.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

DON'T SHIFT UNDER LOAD

After several seasons riding ebikes, and with friends on ebikes, I've not seen a single chain break. I check chain stretch regulalry and don't find my ebike chains to wear more quickly than my non e-bike chains


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

people crunching their gear shifts because you can't feel the massive amounts of torque being fed into the drivetrain. pretty soon we'll be running moped chains with x-rings


----------



## CraigE (Oct 1, 2008)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> DON'T SHIFT UNDER LOAD
> 
> After several seasons riding ebikes, and with friends on ebikes, I've not seen a single chain break. I check chain stretch regulalry and don't find my ebike chains to wear more quickly than my non e-bike chains


I have found the same thing as you regarding chain durability on eBikes. My experience is the eBike chain lasts just as long as analog bike chains.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

+1 with the above about chain life. I've been riding for seven years with a BBS02-equipped bike without a problem. Just shift smoothly before you need to.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

What is it about shifting under load on an EMtB that breaks more chains than shifting under load on a mountain bike?


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

D. Inoobinati said:


> What is it about shifting under load on an EMtB that breaks more chains than shifting under load on a mountain bike?


The load.
Ebikes can't instantly reduce force when you feel and hear the chain not shift correctly. It just keeps on motoring.
I always let up on shifts, especially in full power mode. I'm seeing zero addition wear on chains compared to my MTB.


----------

